# MagnetoSpeed chronograph.......



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Just finished reading an article on this, quite an advance in technology......

http://www.magnetospeed.com/​​​


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Interesting, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Slick


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

Got one !

Love it.

SO easy and as accurate as most other kinds, and did I say easy ?

Works on ,lead all copper and jacketed bullets.

Works with lead, steel and all Non tox shot.

I don't do Black powder so I can't say but I have herd they work just as well.

Works with cloud cover, bright direct sun, works at night.

It does change the point of impact so you can't sight your rifle with it on but you can speed check as your testing accretecy of a load/ bullet, doesn't seam to change the grouping .

Man I wish I had it years ago.

Just my two cents...


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I'd be interested in seeing pictures of it setup on one of your rifles......


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

OK I'll get some next time we out testing...


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

that would be great!


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Looks like a nice and easy to use unit.

A little on the spendy side when you can buy a good chronograph for $125.

Would like to compare it to a chronograph once to see what the differences in speed show. I'm guessing this style would probably be a more accurate unit though.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm sure the price will drop off some. At least you don't have too worry about shooting it,


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

according to the article, light does not affect it either.............


----------



## LeadHead (Feb 11, 2012)

My main complaint is that it would be pretty difficult to mount on a bow...


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

No complaint$ here, look$ like it i$ very $imple to u$e. $orry, I thought I may u$e $ome $ubliminal therapy. But yeah, look$ like a right $lick unit.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Very nice indeed, but way to rich for me. Hopefully the price drops or a few competitors bring out other base models.


----------

